
Silicon Valley would rather cure death than make life worth living - bananaoomarang
https://www.wired.com/2017/03/silicon-valley-rather-cure-death-make-life-worth-living/
======
phaemon
Death is not an illness, it's an essential part of life. If I had the magic
power to eliminate death today there is no way I would do it.

------
WalterSear
Silicon Valley can get a few rich people to pay for death cures but aren't
powerful enough to cure america's dog-eat-dog society.

------
bdwdbv
the world only needs 15 immortals. they should be chosen at random

